# Bailey autograph 740 - water tank



## Tomlin (May 4, 2014)

We picked our motorhome up on Saturday. Despite filling the tank until the overflow starter poring water the bca panel was indicating only 13% full. The interior inspection tank has water in it yet the water only runs for 5 mins before running out. Has anyone else had a similar problem or can provide advice. Thanks


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Water Tank*

Hi,
Surely first call is to your dealer regarding the problem. If he can't sort it for you over the phone I'd be taking it back ASAP for him to put right.

Nidge


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a 740, the gauge shows empty, 0% when full ever since the habitation check. They are not the best. When you say it runs empty within 5 mins, is that by the kitchen tap, shower or drain?

Vic


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

After our first hab check the waste indicator was stuck at 0% - dealer has recalibrated and it now seems a lot better (if hardly perfect!)


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We too have the same problem, dealer replaced the BCA control panel but that didn't work, had it recalibrated but still not registering correct. Waste also indicates incorrectly. Van is with the dealer to have all the sensors checked and replaced if necessary. Our dealer is trying very hard to correct the problem for us as we go away for 2 months in 2 weeks time.


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Recalibrate the sensors it only takes a couple of minutes via the control panel. I have had to do mine several times and it works so you might be lucky. I have the instructions if you need them.

Steve


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Would be useful to have Steve, thank you. Will pm my email address. 

Jan


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I am interested in this subject because my water level indicator seems to miss read since the service. Are people suggesting that even if the tank (by visual checking) is full, the sensors will over ride the pump and stop pumping water?

I have also sent a PM to Steve.

David


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes David, this happened to us. We had the system reset by dealer, ok for a few days then started showing incorrect readings in water tank and waste tank. 
Annoying as we never had a problem with the Approach's system just seems to be the Autograph that is playing up. 
We're picking the motorhome up on Friday, they are installing new sensors plus doing some tests to make sure that the system is now working properly. 
We leave in just over 2 weeks for a couple of months wandering in Germany so really want this sorted. 
Jan


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

klyne said:


> I am interested in this subject because my water level indicator seems to miss read since the service. Are people suggesting that even if the tank (by visual checking) is full, the sensors will over ride the pump and stop pumping water?
> 
> I have also sent a PM to Steve.
> 
> David


Hi David,
I would be very surprised if the sensors would over-ride the pump and stop it pumping water. My Autotrail gauge plays up now and again but it does not stop the water pump.

Nidge


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is very intersting to me too.

My guage is reasonably accurate, but when it gets to zero the pump just stops. It doesnt seem to spit air, just stop and the taps gently run dry. I took the hatch off and looked inside and would estimate that there was about 2 inches of water in the bottom. I found it was possible to force the pump to run by holding down the pump button on the panel whilst turning the tap on. I dont know if running the pump dry will damage it or not but it is mighty annoying to have water in the tank and to not be able to get it.

On another note i plan to mod the overflow by fitting a flexible pipe to it and then bringing it to the side of the van and sealing with a pipe clamp. I can then open and seal off the overflow as needed as i think it sloshes out on the road. My blue overflow pipe also moves about 10mm up and down so i guess in the down position it will overflow sooner. 

It may be of interest that all the sensors, take off pipe, overflow, heater and fill pipe are at the front of the tank so if you are running out of water then parking nose down a hill will allow you to get some more water out of the tank and also best not to fill it when nose down a hill as it wont get full.

PF


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I filled my tank yesterday. Where I park my motorhome there is a slight downward slope so I know this will influence the sensor. When I physically checked the water level it is about 2 inches down from the rim of the inspection hatch which suggests to me that it is pretty full despite only showing 58% full. I am not sure pushing the overflow pipe further up into the tank would make a lot of difference?

David


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

When mine starts to pee out of the overflow and i then stop the water and open the hatch the water is right on the bottom of the hatch. It almost feels that replacing the cover will displace water and leak up the thread of the cover. I guess in a tank which is only about 8 inches deep then an inch or two makes a big difference to the capacity.....


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Klyne I have sent you a PM


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Steve, just printer the instruction off.

David


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Steve would you know if the instructions work on all bailey models?

I will PM you my email would you send me a copy, thanks.

Paddy.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

So does everybody elses pump stop before it runs dry like mine? Does anyone know why?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

It is designed to stop when it reaches 0% cos that's supposed to mean you have run out of water but mine only gets to zero after it has dried out so mine doesnt stop.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, ours stops just before it runs dry. Saves but hang out pump. Pete4x4 think you can adjust the cut off point via the control panel I believe.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We have been away for eleven days so I have only just tried Steve's solution to the water tank problem. When we were away the pump stopped when the tank was half full and the display showing zero water. It worked OK before our first habitation service so I can only assume that reset was done then but unbeknown to them I had left the tank half full as we had only just come back from a trip away.

Anyway, when we go home today I completely emptied the water tank and followed Steve's instructions. At the point where it shows the voltage it did come up as showing a fault but I completed the operation. I refilled the tank and it is now showing 100% full where as previously it would get to 100% but quickly fell back to about 50% full. I have yet to test it in anger but it looks pretty encouraging so once again Steve thanks for the help.

David


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bearing in mind the cost of a new MH am I the only person who considers it absurd that the manufacturers fit fresh water tank gauges that are as much use a chocolate teapot??

I don't think I have owned a MH where the gauge was anything approaching accurate. My current AT varies between 100% and 25% in the space of a few miles. But the volume doesn't, maddening!!!


----------



## sprucegoose (Jan 8, 2015)

PF13 said:


> So does everybody elses pump stop before it runs dry like mine? Does anyone know why?


That's the factory setting, as is the tank reaching zero with 35mm or so of water in the bottom. This is the safe setting for the manfacturer; the pump cannot run on air and the tank heater remains immersed.
Both settings can be changed in the restricted part of the control panel. Knowing how to set the pump to disregard the wonky tank level is very useful - twist your dealer's arm..


----------



## BaileyMarc (May 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I've got a 765 that reports 25% fresh water remaining when the tanks empty!

Would anyone be kind enough to share the recalibration instructions so i can try and avoid a trip back to the dealers.

Thanks

Marc


----------



## Lippo (May 7, 2018)

Nidge, this is correct.
If the water level indicates 0%, the pump is disabled to protect the pump.
I have just started having problems this weekend with our 2014 Bailey Approach Autograph 625.
Level sensor stuck at 0%. Pump won't run.
Recalibrated the sensor, got a level reading, pump started running again.
Unfortunately, the sensor soon went back to 0%, so it looks like I'l have to get a new sensor fitted.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

The attached will help to either recalibrate or set the autopump feature to off so the pump runs whatever the level is


----------



## Jon Parsons (Mar 29, 2021)

Many thanks for the sensor recalibration instructions, I have been hunting everywhere for them. it would appear I have a sensor problem though as the voltage display is showing a fault @ .05v but without your info would not have known where to start. Cheers


----------



## Sue pickford (10 mo ago)

SteveB123 said:


> Recalibrate the sensors it only takes a couple of minutes via the control panel. I have had to do mine several times and it works so you might be lucky. I have the instructions if you need them.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, we seemed to developed the same problem. My Bailey Autograph is new, we've only used it 5 times! Please could you email me the calibration procedure. Kind regards Sue Pickford


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry your post seems to have been missed Sue.

Try this -


----------

